# Need help ID manure spreader



## jchris2826 (Sep 13, 2011)

Just dragged this spreader out the weeds next to one of the hayfields. It appears to be complete and working. Looks like it might be a New Idea...Can anyone help with an ID.

Thanks.

Jim


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

*Spreader ID*

Sorry I didn't see this sooner !! That is a John Deere model "R" spreader. Someone has converted it to a horse drawn unit and did a pretty good job of it. Do you use it ? It looks to be in fair shape. If you need any parts for it I have them. I have a small ground driven manure spreader salvage yard here on the ranch in SD. I have around 35 old spreaders I am parting out or fixing up so should have anything you need for you model "R". Good luck. -------------Bill


----------



## Qhorses (Sep 21, 2014)

do you have the drive chain on the drivers side of the spreader. should run the top beater bar?


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

*Chain for "R"*



Qhorses said:


> do you have the drive chain on the drivers side of the spreader. should run the top beater bar?


Yes I have one. Picture and info has been sent via email, Thanks---------Bill


----------

